# RsultSet auf null abfragen funktioniert nicht



## webraccoon (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

habe folgenden Konstrukt:



```
...
try {
    result = sqlstate.getKunden(statement);
					
    if(result == null) {

        MessageBox messageBox = new MessageBox(getShell(), SWT.ICON_INFORMATION | SWT.OK);
        messageBox.setText("Hinweis zur Suchanfrage");
        messageBox.setMessage("Leider keine Übereinstimmungen gefunden.");
        messageBox.open();
    } else {
        Trefferliste(result);
    }
					
} catch (SQLException e2) {
...
```

jedoch wird auf die Überprüfung von result == null nicht reagiert.
Mein SQl-Statement sieht so aus:


```
String statement = "select idx,name,vorname,ort from kunden where name like '%"+fName.getText()+"%' and 
vorname like '%"+fVorname.getText()+"%' and ort like '%"+fOrt.getText()+"%'";
```

kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß es daran liegen könnte.
Jemand eine Idee??

gruss
webraccoon


----------



## André Uhres (6. Mai 2006)

Wenn nix [mehr] da ist liefert result.next() --> false


----------



## Ivanhoe (9. Mai 2006)

lass den Code der Trefferliste-methode sehen.


----------



## personenkult (9. Mai 2006)

der code von getKunden wäre viel interessanter. Kann dort wirklich NULL zurückgegeben werden? Falls nein, prüfe einfach mit rs.next() ob Datensätze vorhanden sind.


```
if(rs.next()) {
}
```

Denk aber dran, wenn du das ResultSet danach weiterverwenden willst (Trefferliste), den Cursor wieder an den Anfang zusetzen.


----------



## webraccoon (9. Mai 2006)

...also ich habe das so gemacht...


```
if(result.next() == false){
	MessageBox messageBox = new MessageBox(getShell(), SWT.ICON_INFORMATION | SWT.OK);
	messageBox.setText("Hinweis zur Suchanfrage");
	messageBox.setMessage("Leider keine Übereinstimmungen gefunden.");
	messageBox.open();
} else {
result.beforeFirst();
Trefferliste(result);
```

.. und so funktioniert es. Danke.

webraccoon


----------

